# New Brandtii



## TRIG (Jun 1, 2011)

He has not eaten for me yet but from what I have been reading on here that's nothing really... Any suggestions?


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Looks awesome! He may wait a while before he eats. Have you tried different foods? Welcome to fury.


----------



## TRIG (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanks, and so far I have tried shrimp and silver sides. Ill probably go get some tilapia tomorrow...


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Be patient, eventually he will eat... beautiful P...


----------



## TRIG (Jun 1, 2011)

Mr. Hannibal said:


> Be patient, eventually he will eat... beautiful P...


 thanks


----------



## Sylvius (Aug 2, 2009)

O ooh my Maurice...









Fantastic fish, a clone of mine... Brandtii, so mysterious... Fantastic body, fins, head, and most of all his attitude...

For the feed, don't worry, he will take his time.
This Serra is very fearful, but the best hunter.
Very interesting to show him, when he (or she, sorry ladies) will accustomed to his tank.


----------



## salvo85 (Jul 25, 2010)

brandtii a very nice, congratulations and good breeding


----------



## serrasalmus_ve (Feb 12, 2008)

very nice fish


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

Awesome fish!


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

nice fish can we see a full tank shot


----------



## TRIG (Jun 1, 2011)

here you go, tank's having some algae problems.


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

Very nice, one of my faves


----------



## salvo85 (Jul 25, 2010)

nice set-up


----------



## caribemob (Jan 14, 2008)

salvo85 said:


> nice set-up


very nice where did you get that rare gem from


----------



## TRIG (Jun 1, 2011)

caribemob said:


> nice set-up


very nice where did you get that rare gem from
[/quote]
Thanks for the kind comments everone!

Caribemob!
I recognize you from MFK. I actually got this from a fellow member on here that lives near me. Remember how I got the larger sized gold wolves from George? Well they were fine until about beginning of last week. Out of nowhere the smaller one who always got bullied decided to really fight back against the bigger one and ended up taking pretty much his whole tale off







. I immediately split them up and posted for sale ads on all of the forums I new of. Luckily someone contacted me the next day who offered to trade for the undamaged wolf and some cash. Hopefully the other wolf will be able to heal up. This is the first piranha I have ever owned so I am pretty consumed by this guy.


----------



## TRIG (Jun 1, 2011)

Forgot to mention, my name on MFK is Crash607


----------



## caribemob (Jan 14, 2008)

TRIG said:


> nice set-up


very nice where did you get that rare gem from
[/quote]
Thanks for the kind comments everone!

Caribemob!
I recognize you from MFK. I actually got this from a fellow member on here that lives near me. Remember how I got the larger sized gold wolves from George? Well they were fine until about beginning of last week. Out of nowhere the smaller one who always got bullied decided to really fight back against the bigger one and ended up taking pretty much his whole tale off







. I immediately split them up and posted for sale ads on all of the forums I new of. Luckily someone contacted me the next day who offered to trade for the undamaged wolf and some cash. Hopefully the other wolf will be able to heal up. This is the first piranha I have ever owned so I am pretty consumed by this guy.
[/quote]Wow thats a good pick up , I tried to tell every one about how they are bro, nobody wanted to listen to me. Good you ended up with a nicer fish , wish I could find a brandti


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Very nice, Brandti!..Flawless and very rare specimen!...He rocks like an ALLMAN BROTHERS BAND concert!!!....


----------



## TRIG (Jun 1, 2011)

caribemob said:


> Very nice, Brandti!..Flawless and very rare specimen!...He rocks like an ALLMAN BROTHERS BAND concert!!!....


hahaha, thanks manster, but I can think of many bands that rock much harder than Allman Brother Band.


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

very nice


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

TRIG said:


> He has not eaten for me yet but from what I have been reading on here that's nothing really... Any suggestions?


Hmmm, odd shape for S. brandtii. Maybe its just the angle, but the anal fin and dorsal fin don't seem to sit right.


----------



## TRIG (Jun 1, 2011)

hastatus said:


> He has not eaten for me yet but from what I have been reading on here that's nothing really... Any suggestions?


Hmmm, odd shape for S. brandtii. Maybe its just the angle, but the anal fin and dorsal fin don't seem to sit right.
[/quote]

It's funny you say that because based on the rule of the line from the anal fin transecting the first few dorsal rays I was questioning this guy as well. I'll try to get some better pictures soon, these were taken from my phone. What are your thoughts on this guy hastatus?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

TRIG said:


> He has not eaten for me yet but from what I have been reading on here that's nothing really... Any suggestions?


Hmmm, odd shape for S. brandtii. Maybe its just the angle, but the anal fin and dorsal fin don't seem to sit right.
[/quote]

It's funny you say that because based on the rule of the line from the anal fin transecting the first few dorsal rays I was questioning this guy as well. I'll try to get some better pictures soon, these were taken from my phone. What are your thoughts on this guy hastatus?
[/quote]
I'll wait for the reshot before I comment further. Nice fish


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

The body shape is exactly the same as my brandtii, the head and tail region look exactly like they should on a brandtii. I'm pretty confident that it is just the angle of the pic that is throwing Frank off a bit. Beauty of a brandtii u have there.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Ja said:


> The body shape is exactly the same as my brandtii, the head and tail region look exactly like they should on a brandtii. I'm pretty confident that it is just the angle of the pic that is throwing Frank off a bit. Beauty of a brandtii u have there.


You sure you got a Brandtii?

Just messin with ya man


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Pretty hard to miss ID a 6"+ brandtii.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Ja said:


> Pretty hard to miss ID a 6"+ brandtii.


Agree..not saying its some other species, just that its odd shaped. Which is why I'm waiting to see a reshot with a good flank view. Then I can comment further if there is an anomaly.


----------



## TRIG (Jun 1, 2011)

Smoke said:


> Pretty hard to miss ID a 6"+ brandtii.


Agree..not saying its some other species, just that its odd shaped. Which is why I'm waiting to see a reshot with a good flank view. Then I can comment further if there is an anomaly.
[/quote]

I'll try and get that picture up tonight Frank.


----------



## TRIG (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

I was wrong, it certainly is S. brandtii...


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

TRIG said:


>


I know its difficult to get a good flank photo. The one I use at OPEFE is laying on a table to hold it still. In the aquarium you will get strange angles, especially if the fish is moving at the wrong moment.

I did a transecting line and while the anal to dorsal line is still a bit off, its close enough to say the fish is S. brandtii. The anomaly is the camera angle and not the fish.


----------



## TRIG (Jun 1, 2011)

Alright cool, hanibal, what did you originally think it was? Also, I noticed the picture of the one you have on the table's dorsal fin is not fully erect. I'm not sure weather or not that makes a difference though. Thanks guys for confirming him for me.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

TRIG said:


> Alright cool, hanibal, what did you originally think it was? Also, I noticed the picture of the one you have on the table's dorsal fin is not fully erect. I'm not sure weather or not that makes a difference though. Thanks guys for confirming him for me.


The dorsal fin is slightly damaged on my fish and bent. The transecting line on dead specimens runs about the 3-4 ray from the front spine or almost midway. The next species with almost the same measurement is S altuvei.


----------



## salvo85 (Jul 25, 2010)

another congrats, brandtii is very cool


----------



## TRIG (Jun 1, 2011)

sweet now that it's official can you send me the tag for my sig


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

Nice Brandtii!!


----------



## TRIG (Jun 1, 2011)

thank you


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Nice looking piranha







.... full tank shot?


----------



## TRIG (Jun 1, 2011)

bob351 said:


> Nice looking piranha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


posted one on the first page of this thread bro


----------

